# Titan Quest: Skill Frage - allgemein - Begleiter ja oder nein



## Kreon (15. April 2007)

Ich spiele Titan Quest im Moment ohne Add-on.
In vielen Meisterschaften gibt es Fähigkeiten, die einen Begleiter herbeizaubern (Wolf, Leichenkönig, usw.)
Hört sich eigentlich ganz praktisch an, doch nun habe ich schon öfters gehört, dass diese Begleiter im späteren Spielverlauf recht unnütz werden, da sie nicht besonders viel einstecken und oft nur den Gegner anlocken, obwohl man es nicht möchte und sich dann hinter dem Spieler "verstecken".

Habt ihr mit oder ohne Begleiter gespielt? 

Und welche 2. Klasse würdet ihr einem Totenbeschwörer (Geist) empfehlen?


----------



## Goddess (16. April 2007)

Kreon am 15.04.2007 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele Titan Quest im Moment ohne Add-on.
> In vielen Meisterschaften gibt es Fähigkeiten, die einen Begleiter herbeizaubern (Wolf, Leichenkönig, usw.)
> Hört sich eigentlich ganz praktisch an, doch nun habe ich schon öfters gehört, dass diese Begleiter im späteren Spielverlauf recht unnütz werden, da sie nicht besonders viel einstecken und oft nur den Gegner anlocken, obwohl man es nicht möchte und sich dann hinter dem Spieler "verstecken".
> 
> Habt ihr mit oder ohne Begleiter gespielt?


Meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach "versteckt" sich der Begleiter nicht, sondern greift aktiv die, sich in der nähe befindlichen, Gegner an. Ich habe Nature Earth und Storm mastery gewählt, mit Fokus auf Earth und nur ein bisschen Storm. Mit dem Core Dweller als Begleiter bin ich auch im Legendary Modus noch gut voran gekommen. Der Begleiter hat Level 16, und den Hauptanteil der Punkte habe ich so wohl bei Storm als auch bei Earth in weapon enchantment bei Storm und Fire gesetzt, und in alle Core Dweller Skills. Für Storm reichten die Punkte am Ende nicht ganz aus um auch einen Whisp als Begleiter zu rufen. Dieser ist aber, wie ich aus einem meiner  alten "builds'" weiss, ohnehin nicht so stark. Bei dem kann es also durch aus auch sein, das er die Gegner in richtung deines Charakters "pullen" würde. Das kann natürlich auch für andere Begleiter aus anderen Masterys' gelten. 



> Und welche 2. Klasse würdet ihr einem Totenbeschwörer (Geist) empfehlen?


Da ich noch nie andere Mastery-Skillungen probiert habe, denke ich, das der "Titan-Quest Calculator" für dich ganz nützlich sein wird.


----------



## alceleniel (16. April 2007)

Ich habe die Ahnenkrieger (Kriegskunst) auf höchster Stufe und die hauen schon ordentlich drauf. Nachteil ist, dass die Regenerationsqhase sehr lang ist, aber da gibt es bei der Natur-Meisterschaft eine Eigenschaft (Name ist mir grad entfallen), die die Renerationsphase beschleunigt.


----------



## WullFish (17. April 2007)

"Auffrischen" heißt die Fähigkeit, die die Regeneration ziemlich beschleunigt.
Also ich hab u.a. einen Char mit Kombi Erde & Geist, wo ich viele Punkte in den Kernbewohner gesteckt habe, der auch auf legendär noch sehr nützlich war, genauso wie der Leichenkönig.
Habe somit nur gute Erfahrungen mit Begleitern gemacht. Nen anderen Char hab ich Kriegsführung & Natur geskillt, da brachten die Wölfe allerdings nicht soviel wie z.B. der Kernbewohner oder der Leichenkönig. Dafür ist da die Sylvanische Nymphe nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Dilopho (17. April 2007)

Ich hatte vor IT mal ein Orakel mit Wölfen, Nymphe und Leichenkönig und auf normal durchgespielt. Gegen normale Gegener sind die Begleiter in Ordnung, gegen Typhon hingegen waren sie vollkommen nutzlos und fast sofort nach Beschwörung wieder tot.


----------



## Captain_Schorle (17. April 2007)

Das gute an den Pets ist, dass die im nächsthöheren  Schwierigkeitsgrad automatisch aufgemotzt werden.   
Aber bis auf Bogenschützen braucht eig. kein Char wirklich ein Pet. Find es lohnt sich eh nur der Kerni und Leichkönig/Aussenseiter (kann man ja leider net beide skilln   ). Ansonsten steck ich meine Punkte lieber direkt in den Char, grad weil die Pets jetzt auch net die allerhellsten sind, die "Lenkbarkeit" sich stark in Grenzen hält und sie gegen Bosse net viel hermachen.


----------



## Kreon (17. April 2007)

wenn ich etwas richtig gut kann, dann Charakter verskillen:

was haltet ihr denn davon: http://www.titancalc.com/TitanCalc....=32-0-0-12-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-6-0-0-0-0-0-0-3-16-0

so vom Grundgedanken her!


----------



## Captain_Schorle (18. April 2007)

Kreon am 17.04.2007 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich etwas richtig gut kann, dann Charakter verskillen:
> 
> was haltet ihr denn davon: http://www.titancalc.com/TitanCalc....=32-0-0-12-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-6-0-0-0-0-0-0-3-16-0
> 
> so vom Grundgedanken her!



Geht auch, aber ich würde hinsichtlich deines Schadens was anders machen. Den Kernbewohner brauchste nur als Kanonenfutter, Schaden muss der nicht machen, also da ein paar Punkte weg, die du lieber in die Feuerverzauberung deiner Waffe (+ 1. Erweiterung) steckst. Dann immer brav nen Feuerstab benutzen.   
Beim Todeswächter reicht ein Punkt völlig aus.


----------



## Dilopho (18. April 2007)

Verskillen gibt es nicht! Jeder sollte so Skillen, wie er es für richtig hält, und wie es Spaß macht zu spielen.


----------



## Goddess (19. April 2007)

Dilopho am 18.04.2007 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Verskillen gibt es nicht! Jeder sollte so Skillen, wie er es für richtig hält, und wie es Spaß macht zu spielen.


Verskillen in Titan Quest ist aber ein nicht ganz unerhebliches Problem. Es kann zwar, selbst bei einer "unsinnigen" Skill Kombination, für einige Zeit gut gehen aber wenn dann der Punkt kommt wo es nicht mehr weiter geht...  In Titan Quest lassen sich die Talente der Mastery-Skills' ja wieder "nullen."  Das kostet zwar ein wenig, aber an Geld dürfte es in diesem Spiel nicht scheitern. Das wahre Problem ensteht meiner Meinung nach durch die "falsche" Punkteverteilung bei den Haupt-Attributen des Charakters. Wenn dadurch der Weg zu besseren Waffen versperrt bleibt, führt das zu wesentlich grösseren Problemen, als bei der falschen Wahl zweier sich sinnvoll ergänzender Masterys'.


----------



## Kreon (19. April 2007)

Goddess am 19.04.2007 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Dilopho am 18.04.2007 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche Attributwerte sollte denn deiner Meinung nach ein guter Zauberer aus Erde & Geist haben?

Intelligenz, Mana ist klar, wieviel Stärke ist denn für eine gute Rüstung für Zauberer vonnöten? Sollte man eher in Mana als in Intelligenz (im direkten Vergleich) investieren, da ja schon viele Intelligenzpunkte durch die Mastery-Stufen (bis 32) hinzukommen.


----------



## Goddess (19. April 2007)

Kreon am 19.04.2007 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Attributwerte sollte denn deiner Meinung nach ein guter Zauberer aus Erde & Geist haben?
> 
> Intelligenz, Mana ist klar, wieviel Stärke ist denn für eine gute Rüstung für Zauberer vonnöten? Sollte man eher in Mana als in Intelligenz (im direkten Vergleich) investieren, da ja schon viele Intelligenzpunkte durch die Mastery-Stufen (bis 32) hinzukommen.


Intelligenz und Dexterity sind die Attribute in die du investieren solltest. Davon hängen nicht nur die Rüstungen und Staffs ab die du tragen kannst, sondern auch, wie lang du im Nahkampf überlebst, deine Verteidigung, die Stärke deiner Angriffe. In Strength zu investieren kann auch in keinem Fall verkehrt sein. Denn viele Rüstungen verlangen auch einen hohen Strength Wert. 

Viele Rüstungen bringen natürliche Boni auf Intelligenz, Wiederstandskraft gegen Feuer, Blitz, Erde und andere Skills' mit sich. Auch kannst du "defizite" in den Attributen  sehr gut durch das "aufwerten" von "gelben" und "grünen" Items oder Rüstungen mit den Artifacts von Monstern ausgleichen. Damit ist es dir dann auch möglich, durch geschickte Kombination von Items die einzelne oder mehr als eines deiner Attribute steigert, dann auch Rüstungen zu verwenden, die du sonst nicht nutzen könntest. Und diese Items bringen eben auch Bonus auf Health und Mana. Deshalb ist es unsinnig, in diese beiden Attribute deine wertvollen 3 Punkte pro Aufstieg zu investieren.


----------



## Captain_Schorle (20. April 2007)

Waas? Stärke und Bew. als Magie-Char? Wo isn der Sinn?  
Die Stoffrüstungen haben alle Int als Voraussetzung und das beeinflusst ausserdem noch Zauberschaden und Manareg.
Stärke  bringt ma garnix ist nur für nicht-Zauberklassen relevant, Bew. kann man schon ein bissl pushen, aber net zu arg. Int und mana sind die Hauptinvestition, wer länger leben will soll lieber paar Punkte in HP investieren.


----------



## Goddess (21. April 2007)

Captain_Schorle am 20.04.2007 08:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Waas? Stärke und Bew. als Magie-Char? Wo isn der Sinn?


Stärke, weil viele Rüstungen die wirklich was taugen Stärke voraus setzen. Und es für einen Magier auch nicht schaden kann, starke Rüstungen zu tragen, um in einem Monster-Spawn zu überleben.



> Die Stoffrüstungen haben alle Int als Voraussetzung und das beeinflusst ausserdem noch Zauberschaden und Manareg.


Dies lässt sich durch Rüstungsteile, Halsketten und Ringe auch erreichen. 



> Stärke  bringt ma garnix ist nur für nicht-Zauberklassen relevant, Bew. kann man schon ein bissl pushen, aber net zu arg. Int und mana sind die Hauptinvestition, wer länger leben will soll lieber paar Punkte in HP investieren.


Meine Figur war ein Elementalist Earth/Thunder. Über 4700HP allein durch die Rüstung, die Waffe, das Schild und sonstige Rüstungsteile. Zudem habe ich noch etwas über 3400 Mana, Schutz vor Elementen und zahlreiche andere Boni auf dem Charakter. Und das ist auch bitter nötig in späteren Level-Stufen. Und ich habe nie, auch nicht ein einziges mal, meine Punkte in Mana oder Health investiert. _Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass das, was ich mache, "das gelbe vom Ei" ist. Aber es hat bei mir hervorragend geklappt, deshalb habe ich es hier auch weiter empfohlen._


----------



## Kreon (21. April 2007)

Danke für die vielen Tipps.

Wie gesagt ich spiele Earth/Geist

bin gerade in Athen fertig und segle jetzt nach Kreta.

Lvl 17, 900 HP, 800 Mana (8,0 Manareg) und 165 Schaden mit nem Feuerstab.
Das ist recht ordentlich finde ich, zumal ich bis jetzt noch keinerlei Schwierigkeiten habe.

Aber auch ich würde nicht so viel in Stärke stecken, denn da ich auf den Feuerstab spezialisiert bin, könnte ich eh keine Nahkampfwaffe und kein Schild benützen! Mal schauen wie weit ich komme. (Diablo 2 habe ich etliche Male angefangen, aber den Endgegner (heißt der eigentich Diablo?) nie besiegt bzw. zu Gesicht bekommen. Deshalb habe ich weiter oben geschrieben, dass ich der Meister im verskillen bin.

Thx

Edit: eure Diskussion macht mir Mut, es scheint doch nicht so leicht zu sein den Charakter gänzlich falsch zu entwickeln


----------



## RickSkywalker (21. April 2007)

Kreon am 21.04.2007 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: eure Diskussion macht mir Mut, es scheint doch nicht so leicht zu sein den Charakter gänzlich falsch zu entwickeln



Bei einer Verskillung kannste ja immer noch alle Fähigkeiten (allerdings für viel Geld) umskillen. Deine Atributpunkte kriegste aber nicht mehr zurück. Hier übrigens ein Bild meines Chars. (Immortal Throne, Skillbaum kann ich gerade leider nicht anbieten)


----------



## Kreon (21. April 2007)

RickSkywalker am 21.04.2007 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 21.04.2007 16:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schön "stark", aus welchen masteries besteht denn dein charakter?


----------



## RickSkywalker (22. April 2007)

Kreon am 21.04.2007 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> schön "stark", aus welchen masteries besteht denn dein charakter?



Meine erste Mastery ist Verteidigung gewesen. Da habe ich nur die passiven Fähigkeiten hochgelevelt und Schläger (rechte Maustaste). Mit einem guten Schild macht der schon gut Schaden. Meine zweite Mastery ist Angriff. Hier habe ich wieder nur einige passive Fähigkeiten hochgelevelt, da ich ken Freund von Micromanagement bin. Dafür habe ich so eine Art Raserei (weiß jetzt leider nicht, wie die Fähigkeit heißt) hochgeskillt, die bei mir auf der linken Maustaste liegt.


----------



## Captain_Schorle (22. April 2007)

Goddess am 21.04.2007 08:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Captain_Schorle am 20.04.2007 08:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3400 Mana is schon biss wenig find ich, da is man ja nur noch am saufen.
Was fürn Lvl war/ist dein Char überhaupt? Bei so wenig Mana kannste ja kaum mit Zaubern hantieren. Ich hab auch nie Was in HP investiert, alles Int mit etwas Mana und soviel Bew, wie man halt für einige Rüssis braucht.
nach paar treffern krepiert man da halt, aber wenn man n gute Equip mit +%Schaden und Zauberzeit-/Angriffsverkürzung hat ist der Bildschirm eh leer, bevor irgend jem. an dich rankommt. ^^
Mein Orakel fiel leider nem Patch zum Opfer, also kan nich das jetzt schlecht vergleichen.   
Schutz vor Elementschaden is eh net so wichtig, dafür der vor Durchschlagschaden umso mehr. Ein Rudel Fernkämpfer in den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden ist viel derber als irgend ein Boss.


----------



## FelixMaster (5. August 2018)

zu deiner FrageTitan Quest: Skill Frage - allgemein - Begleiter ja oder nein :
Ja ich würde dir Begleiter raten, da du ohne Begleiter ab Akt3 seh schnell drauf gehen kannst 
Ich würde dir empfelen wenn du als Meisterschaft Geist genommen hast dein Skill Baum bis zu Maximalen Stufe hoch hauen, und dort ab da deine Skillpunkte sparrst um sie dann alle 16 Punkte auf dem Äthterfürst zu platzieren. Der Vorteil liegt da, das der bei jedem Schlag bis zu 2 Feinde gleichzeitig zerhauen kann, außerdem hat der je nach Level eine gewissen Anzahl an LP und Energie. Der nächste Vorteil an ihm ist das der mächtige schläge ausführen kann, und sogar Blitze abfeuern kann. Der Nachteil ist allerdings der, das der nur 30 Sekunden Aktiv bleibt, manchmal bleibt der aber asuch wenn du Glück hast dauerhaft. Ist leider allerdings sehr selten, aber die Fähigkeit lohnt sich echt. als Dauerhaften Begleiter würde ich dir den Leichenkönig und den Wisp vorschlagen das sind beide relative ziemlich gute Begleiter. Der Leichenkönig kann z.B. Bolzen aufbauen und die dann auf deinen Gegner feuern. Der Wisp hat nur eine Spezial Fähigkeit für sich aber die hat es in sich. Musst einfach ausprobieren wünsche dir noch viel Erfolg.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. August 2018)

FelixMaster schrieb:


> zu deiner FrageTitan Quest: Skill Frage - allgemein - Begleiter ja oder nein :
> Ja ich würde dir Begleiter raten, da du ohne Begleiter ab Akt3 seh schnell drauf gehen kannst
> Ich würde dir empfelen wenn du als Meisterschaft Geist genommen hast dein Skill Baum bis zu Maximalen Stufe hoch hauen, und dort ab da deine Skillpunkte sparrst um sie dann alle 16 Punkte auf dem Äthterfürst zu platzieren. Der Vorteil liegt da, das der bei jedem Schlag bis zu 2 Feinde gleichzeitig zerhauen kann, außerdem hat der je nach Level eine gewissen Anzahl an LP und Energie. Der nächste Vorteil an ihm ist das der mächtige schläge ausführen kann, und sogar Blitze abfeuern kann. Der Nachteil ist allerdings der, das der nur 30 Sekunden Aktiv bleibt, manchmal bleibt der aber asuch wenn du Glück hast dauerhaft. Ist leider allerdings sehr selten, aber die Fähigkeit lohnt sich echt. als Dauerhaften Begleiter würde ich dir den Leichenkönig und den Wisp vorschlagen das sind beide relative ziemlich gute Begleiter. Der Leichenkönig kann z.B. Bolzen aufbauen und die dann auf deinen Gegner feuern. Der Wisp hat nur eine Spezial Fähigkeit für sich aber die hat es in sich. Musst einfach ausprobieren wünsche dir noch viel Erfolg.



Ich glaube, nach über 11 Jahren wird er das entweder selbst schon eine Weile wissen oder anderweitig mit dem Spiel fertig geworden sein.


----------

